# Nazareth/Frank Frazetta Connection



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I was checking out Nazareth on youtube and came across their "Expect No Mercy" album. Lo and behold my most favorite fantasy artist painted the cover! His work is so distinguishable. I have never seen this cover before but I could tell straight away it was one of Mr. Frazetta's works. Like how you know its an AC/DC song from the first chord. Here is the cover and some samples:


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Molly Hatchet's Flirtin with Disaster album cover used to scare the crap out of me when I was a kid.

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Nazareth.

The art work, not so much. It's well done, but the implied gore and violence doesn't turn me on at all.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Frazetta was a superb artist who somewhat single-handedly defined an era/genre. When I was in my early teens I was reading lots of Science Fiction and fantasy and he was the main guy. Edgar Rice Burroughs, the John Carter series, and Robert E Howard's Conan books were favourite subjects of his. 

Also a big fan of Nazareth. Saw them here in London at Alumni Hall back in the day. Trooper was the opening band ;-)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's one for you. This hangs in the stairwell of of house I worked on several years ago. This original painting was featured on an album cover. I'm sure one day the owner's little girls will end up in therapy after climbing past this bloody mess nightly for their "sweet dreams".

Can anybody name the albun?

.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Roadkill - SR


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mud_guy said:


> Molly Hatchet's Flirtin with Disaster album cover used to scare the crap out of me when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


for me, it was the early Iron Maiden Eddie covers....and Slayer. Felt creepy just having them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Roadkill - SR


We have a bingo!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Roger Dean as well. He does a lot of bands. 
Mostly known for Yes and Uriah Heep album covers.
We have a framed print of this hanging in our hallway.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Roger Dean I like.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Diablo said:


> for me, it was the early Iron Maiden Eddie covers....and Slayer. Felt creepy just having them.


Maiden covers still scare me. Eddie is a freak!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

how about Stewie. lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nazareth! Just and awesome band. We are doing a cover of Hair of the Dog. 

The artwork is fantastical! Outside of the box!


----------

